# Custom Rear Bumper With Tire Carrier.



## Firestopper (Jul 20, 2015)

I had a request to elaborate on the rear bumper I built for my 05 D-max GMC on the "lets see your shop thread. I didn't want to upset the moderators, so I felt this would be more appropriate. 

This build was done back in 06 and no problems have been encountered thus far with well over 68K miles including rough dirt roads.

The tire size prohibited the use of the spare tire carrier under the bed, and I also had other plans for that space for a propane tank (propane injection system).

The bumper Skin is 10 gauge and was cut on the CNC plasma table (like an unfolded box). The real structure for the bumper is a section of 9" channel that mounts to the frame and redesigned hitch. All mig welded in pulse mode. The skin, once broken on the break is held in place with stainless steel hardware. The recovery anchors where welded to the rear of the channel for a flush finish to the skin. All penetrations where done on the initial CNC cutting.

The tire carrier hinge, brakets and over center latch  required machining for the most important feature.
This feature allows me to lower the entire spare tire to the ground without killing myself handling this large heavy tire. At 160 lbs and 52 years old , my back is not what it once was, so this is what I came up with.



The spare tire lowers to the ground for removal.



Hinge was bored at both ends to press in HD precision bearings, all brackets where made on the fly as I really  had nothing on paper for the moving parts. All hardware used was grade 8. The 2"x3" 1/8" wall tubing was sleeved and delrin bushings made for a smooth quiet operation. The upright support that secures the carrier had a heim joint for easy alignment when raising from the ground. This upright also required a slight bend to allow clearance of the tail gate when loading material into the bed.
	

		
			
		

		
	








The over center latch bracket is also drilled and tapped into the channel and aids in securing the skin flat to the channel/bumper. The pin that allows rotation of the SS u-bolt was turned and two grooves secure it center with snap rings. The SS u-bolt is threaded for adjustability. The bracket that secures the swing arm has large delrin pads for a squeak free ride.
	

		
			
		

		
	





A back up camera to the left of the lock really comes in handy for hitching to a trailer. Gun metal gray finished up the build of the skin, and PC black to the main bumper/hitch completed the project.

I also wanted to share another neat feature up front. 
Many years ago, I owned a millermatic 200 (1987) that required re arranging the leads for amperage change.
Many of you older guys will remember these machines.  Any way, I secured a bunch of the male/female connectors and found a use for them years later. 
I modified two jumper cables with the male ends for quick connection for jumping others or being jump started my self.
I had to machine a two piece isolator (delrin) as the front bumper is metal.





I did the same on my 82 FJ40 front bumper build.
	

		
			
		

		
	



If any ones is interested in this build I can post up more details and photos. Its a pressure vessel  bumper that holds 160 psi max feed by the power plant winch. The air provides air lockers to the front and rear diff, as well as tire inflator.

Tanks for looking.

Paco


----------



## bpratl (Jul 20, 2015)

Great design and workmanship. I like the idea that the tire can be lowered to the ground to make it easier to change.


----------



## royesses (Jul 20, 2015)

Beautiful work, a true craftsman.


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you fellas.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 20, 2015)

You should be justly proud of your work, anyone would be.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 21, 2015)

Great job , good old American ingenuity , the best tools we have are our minds . Unlimited and willing to try and find away. Nice jumper set up too. Made mine a little different I used a forklift charger ends , works well plus other items can be plug in ,if you use the same size plug. Very nice build on your items bet you have a few hours invested. Let's see more


----------



## Micke S (Jul 22, 2015)

Very nice workmanship !

A small note regarding the power terminals in the front. I would install a high amp switch close to the battery to avoid fire in case of front damage.


----------



## 2volts (Jul 22, 2015)

That tyre carrier is really well thought out and made.
Being able to lower the wheel to the ground makes it stand apart from the typical arrangement.
I hope you haven't had cause to use it too many times.

pete


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 22, 2015)

2volts said:


> I hope you haven't had cause to use it too many times.



Not a single time. In fact, I can say with confidence, I've only had to change a flat tire (my own) a hand full of times in 36 years of driving.

I have changed plenty helping women over the years....Haha

Thank you all for the kind words, as mentioned, this was built back in 06. I enjoy building things and sometimes challenging myself  for that unique 

feature not commonly seen. 

I can also say, I have build plenty of failed designs that simply didn't work or impractical, but thats how we learn. 

"Turn and burn"

Paco


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 4, 2015)

Excellent job Paco.  I remember asking you about it and then must have missed this.  Sorry, but thanks for sharing your idea.  I may borrow part of it as I am up against a similar issue with the 36" tires on my 06 D-Max.  The spare right now just rides in the bed but it bugs the hell out of me and won't fit under the truck, especially with my Curt 15k pound hitch that I added.

Mike.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Mike, I'm sure your set up will be stellar. I trust you'll post up photos for us to admire.


----------



## WalterC (Sep 17, 2015)

Great work- exceptional!


 Its strange, but I keep trying to visualize using a strut- like a hood strut that would allow the tire to be lowered slow and easily.
 Not knowing a lot about struts, would it also make it more difficult to raise the tire or are some struts a one way tension device?


----------

